# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  zentonil 400mg 30cps vetoquinol

## guy16

bonjour
ma chienne de 12 ans a un grave pbl hepatique que seul ce medicament semble la stabiliser;
or il est en rupture de stock chez le labo ;consequence aucun veto dont le mien n'en a et ne peut dire quel est le delai ; il m'en reste jusqu'à mardi;à tt hasard,si qq possede une ou plusieurs boites ou meme une tablette ,meme entamée, plus utilisée suite à la fin du traitement ou au deces de son chien ,je suis preneur;cette demarche ne peut bien entendu pas etre faite par le veto; j'ai l'ordonnance , si necessaire.mci pour elle.

----------


## POLKA67

A vérifier, il en reste peut-être sur ces sites en 200, si c'est bien le cas suffira de doubler les doses

https://www.vetostore.com/zentonil-a...d?sqr=zentonil

https://junglevet.fr/fr/18581-zenton...-format-200_mg

----------


## malko

Bonjour 

Sachez que le zentonil n'est pas un médicament mais un simple complément alimentaire qui se remplace aisément par du chardon marie pour lequel vous n'aurez aucun soucis d'approvisionnement, et qui vous coûtera vingt fois moins cher !

Voici un peu de lecture sur cette plante et le dosage qui va bien
https://www.vismedicatrixnaturae.fr/...auvaise-herbe/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour 

Sachez que le zentonil n'est pas un médicament mais un simple complément alimentaire qui se remplace aisément par du chardon marie pour lequel vous n'aurez aucun soucis d'approvisionnement, et qui vous coûtera vingt fois moins cher !

Voici un peu de lecture sur cette plante et le dosage qui va bien
https://www.vismedicatrixnaturae.fr/remedes-recettes/les-plantes-medicinales/le-chardon-marie-une-pas-si-mauvaise-herbe/

----------


## guy16

mci pr cette info.

----------


## senior95

guy 16 il semblerait que ce produit soit encore disponible chez polytrans


https://www.polytrans.fr/zentonil-ad...YaAqXSEALw_wcB

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Oui il y en a chez POLYTRANS.

----------


## guy16

plus dispo chez eux

----------


## POLKA67

Sinon comprimés de chardon marie comme déjà dit par Malko ça se tente, j'en donnais à mon chien.

----------

